

Why developers don’t make millions of dollars - mountaineer
http://www.ruurdkeizer.com/why-developers-dont-make-millions-of-dollars/

======
CyberFonic
Encouraging everybody to learn to program is like teaching music or sport in
school. Everybody gets to do a bit, but it doesn't mean that they'll be good
enough to do it at a professional level. Few will become top billed rock stars
or pro athletes.

